
SpaceX takes 40 live mice and beer brewing to ISS - hongzi
https://www.wired.com/story/spacex-will-bring-the-science-of-fire-and-beer-to-the-iss
======
hongzi
Live stream:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfPoUROLw3M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfPoUROLw3M)

